# Hydra-chip durch NV blockiert?



## El Wahno (9. November 2009)

Seit gestern gehts im GS-Forum schon rund, nach dieser Meldung:

News: Nvidia - Unliebsame Konkurrenz per Treiber blockiert? | Grafikkarten | News | Hardware | GameStar.de

Die Meldung erscheint nicht unlogisch und könnte so manches erklären. Zwar hat NV erst kürzlich in einem Statement erklärt wie sehr sie doch diese neue Technologie begrüßen, aber gesagt wurde schon mehr und trotzdem anders gehandelt 

Ich hoffe es ist eine Falschmeldung, aber ich befürchte fast nicht


----------



## Hektor123 (9. November 2009)

Auch wenn ich davon nicht betroffen sein werde, mit mehreren Grakas zu arbeiten, find ich das ganze doch sehr unverschämt. Bisher hatte ich fast nur nvdia Grakas, nach den ganzen Meldungen in der letzten Zeit waren es wohl auch die letzten.


----------



## Bucklew (9. November 2009)

Vielleicht funktioniert der Chip auch ganz einfach nicht so, wie er soll?


----------



## Hektor123 (9. November 2009)

Kann auch sein, wird es vllt sogar auch, weil es eben noch recht unerprobt ist. 
Man muss sich ja mal nur die anderen Machenschaften seitens nvidia anschauen, da würde das gut ins Bild passen.

Kolumne: NVIDIA und die Cartoons - Tweakpc.de


----------



## kuer (9. November 2009)

Leute niemand bringt etwas auf den Markt, was die versprochenen Eigenschaften nicht hat. NV hat schon mal per Treiber Fremdkarten ausgeschaltet. Von daher ist das Vorgehen von NV nichts neues (PhysX ATI Hauptkarte und NV für Physikberechnung). Zutrauen würde ich den schwätzern das schon.


----------



## Two-Face (9. November 2009)

Wundert mich jetzt ehrlichgesagt überhaupt nicht. Wenn Nvidia erst letztens die Zusammenarbeit einer Radeon und einer GeForce für PhysX unterbunden hat, dann wird die Firma eine Zusammenarbeit in einer solchen Größenordnung wohl erst recht nicht zulassen.


----------



## Ska1i (9. November 2009)

Jaja, man schießt sich halt nicht selbst ins Knie... Ist nur blöd für MSI bzw. die Chipentwickler, weil die Idee schon ganz insteressant ist!


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. November 2009)

Das dachte ich mir schon das Nvidia was dagegen hat. Schade ich denke da hätte sich was gutes entwickeln können.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (9. November 2009)

Langsam geht mir Nvidia mit seinem Gezicke ganz schön auf die Nerven. Ich bleibe dabei, solange die mich als Kunden dermaßen gängeln werde ich kein Nvidia- Produkt mehr kaufen oder empfehlen. Das wäre so, als würde man einem ernsthaft interessierten Benutzer empfehlen die Computer Bild Spiele zu lesen.


----------



## timee95 (9. November 2009)

Schade.
Der Hydra-chip ist ja schon was feines.
Aber ich denke langsam übetreibt Nvidia auch n bisschen mit sperren etc.


----------



## tm0975 (9. November 2009)

Kolumne: NVIDIA und die Cartoons - Tweakpc.de

Nvidia ist kein bisschen besser als Intel, nur halt kleiner. Wenn die könnten wir die wollten hätten wir Kunden nix zu lachen...


----------



## DaStash (9. November 2009)

Erst lesen, dann posten. Diese Kolumne wurde hier bereits schon gepostet. 

MfG


----------



## Hektor123 (9. November 2009)

Jup, war eigentlich von gestern, aber das passte einfach wieder, um es oben nochmal zu verdeutlichen


----------



## Icemanspirit (9. November 2009)

Also meiner Ansicht nach sollten die zufrieden sein wenn jemand aus diesem Grund ihre Karten kauft !!!!!


----------



## Low (9. November 2009)

Nvidea und Intel kommen mir seit dem ich mich etwas mehr in Hardwareforen einlese immer unsympathischer rüber.


----------



## iceman650 (9. November 2009)

Also mich regen Intel und Nvidia zunehmend mehr auf.
Also momentan würde ich nicht mal dran denken so etwas wie nvidia zu kaufen.
Bei Call of Duty MW2 hatten die nicht zufällig ihre Finger im Spiel?


----------



## Rolk (9. November 2009)

Die spinnen doch komplett! 

Bisher hatte ich immer Nvidiakarten, aber in Zukunft wird bei ähnlicher Preisleistung ATI gekauft, rein aus Prinzip.


----------



## Reigenspieler (9. November 2009)

Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass Nvidia so vorgeht. Wär ja auch nichts neues vom grünen Zwerg. ^^


----------



## Gunny Hartman (9. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Vielleicht funktioniert der Chip auch ganz einfach nicht so, wie er soll?



Du stellst dich doch auch immer und immer wieder auf die Seite von Nvidia, so wie jetzt auch. So einer wie du hat echt kein Recht darauf, zu erwarten, dass man Ihn nicht als Fanboy bezeichnet, denn genau so gibst du dich hier.


----------



## Bucklew (9. November 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Du stellst dich doch auch immer und immer wieder auf die Seite von Nvidia, so wie jetzt auch. So einer wie du hat echt kein Recht darauf, zu erwarten, dass man Ihn nicht als Fanboy bezeichnet, denn genau so gibst du dich hier.


Tut mir leid deine (oder eure?) Freude darauf, endlich mal wieder richtig schön ungestört über die Hassfirma herzuziehen, mit etwas Sachlichkeit so dermaßen abgedämpft zu haben 

Fakt ist, es gibt keine Fakten. Außer ein paar Gerüchten, ein paar Experten an den üblichen Stellen, die es schaffen das ganze zu einem Elefanten aufzublasen und überhaupt keinen Hauch von Sachlichkeit haben. Aber wie heißt es doch so schön? Mitleid kriegt man umsonst, Neid muss man sich erarbeiten. Hab wohl die richtige Firma gewählt 

Das du jetzt natürlich nichts außer der Fanboy-Keule schwingen kannst wundert mich überhaupt nicht. Kennt man ja hier schon im Forum, wenn man was Für Nvidia oder Intel sagt (oder gar - NOCH SCHLIMMER! - was gegen AMD/ATI) und das ganze sogar noch stimmt und sachlich fundiert ist, dann kommt sofort die Fanboy-Keule, weil die Argumente und Fakten fehlen. Blöd nur, dass diese Keule zwei Posts weiter meist den Austeiler selbst trifft


----------



## zcei (9. November 2009)

Muss Bucklew leider zustimmen^^

Es KANN sein, dass die das verhindern wollen (was ich ******* fände), es KANN aber auch sein, dass er nicht funktioniert. Wäre auch nichts soooo innovatives.
Wollte mir eig auch ne nVidia kaufen, aber ATi scheint mir im mom doch attraktiver^^

MfG zcei


----------



## Two-Face (9. November 2009)

Pfff..glaubt doch eh' kein Mensch, dass sich sowas etablieren kann: Weder ATI noch Nvidia werden/sind sonderlich erfreut über sowas


----------



## zcei (9. November 2009)

Gewollt glaub ich nicht^^ wobei AMD das nicht verhindern wird, so wie ich sie einschätze ( Fanboy flame bitte in flamebox --> \_/)

Die verteilen doch auch ihre Crossfire "Lizenzen" umsonst oder!?

Bzzw überall dabei wo der Chip von AMD drauf ist..

MfG zcei


----------



## Two-Face (9. November 2009)

Öhm, nicht ganz, Crossfire funktioniert nicht auf Mainboards mit Nvidia-Chipsatz, weil ATI/AMD dies aus Marketinggründen abgelehnt hat - Nvidia hatte damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## zcei (9. November 2009)

Ok falsch ausgedrückt! Mit chip meinte ich Mainboardchipsatz!

Und wenn da AMD ist, ist Crossfire möglich  so meinte ich!

MfG zcei


----------



## CentaX (10. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Tut mir leid deine (oder eure?) Freude darauf, endlich mal wieder richtig schön ungestört über die Hassfirma herzuziehen, mit etwas Sachlichkeit so dermaßen abgedämpft zu haben
> 
> Fakt ist, es gibt keine Fakten. Außer ein paar Gerüchten, ein paar Experten an den üblichen Stellen, die es schaffen das ganze zu einem Elefanten aufzublasen und überhaupt keinen Hauch von Sachlichkeit haben. Aber wie heißt es doch so schön? Mitleid kriegt man umsonst, Neid muss man sich erarbeiten. Hab wohl die richtige Firma gewählt
> 
> Das du jetzt natürlich nichts außer der Fanboy-Keule schwingen kannst wundert mich überhaupt nicht. Kennt man ja hier schon im Forum, wenn man was Für Nvidia oder Intel sagt (oder gar - NOCH SCHLIMMER! - was gegen AMD/ATI) und das ganze sogar noch stimmt und sachlich fundiert ist, dann kommt sofort die Fanboy-Keule, weil die Argumente und Fakten fehlen. Blöd nur, dass diese Keule zwei Posts weiter meist den Austeiler selbst trifft



Genau, es gibt keine Fakten, Nvidia-Fanboys gehen halt einfach davon aus, dass der Chip nicht funktionieren würde 
Wieso sollte man den Chip auch ausführlich testen, bevor man viel Werbung verbreitet?


----------



## Bucklew (10. November 2009)

zcei schrieb:


> Die verteilen doch auch ihre Crossfire "Lizenzen" umsonst oder!?


Crossfire funktioniert nur auf ATI und Intel Chipsätzen, ebenfalls genauso eine Marketingentscheidung wie bei SLI. Also null Unterschied zwischen "evil" Nvidia und "good" ATI.


----------



## jokergermany (10. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Crossfire funktioniert nur auf ATI und Intel Chipsätzen, ebenfalls genauso eine Marketingentscheidung wie bei SLI. Also null Unterschied zwischen "evil" Nvidia und "good" ATI.



Du "vergisst" den Preis der Boards


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (10. November 2009)

Ich denke Nvidia fühlt sich etwas übermächtig mit dem Fermi-Chip vielleicht ist der so ein bringer das der 30% schneller ist sonst würden die sich nicht so aufspielen und so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.

Diese Comics sehe ich als lustig bis peinlich an oder als Gratis Werbung für beide wer weiß das schon so genau.

In einem Monat wissen die Leute nur noch das es einen bös lustigen Comic mit Intel und Nvidia gegeben hat. Wenn die im Geschäft stehen und was neues kaufen wollen na was werden die kaufen......dämmerts schon.....

Wenn sie sich gegenseitig die nutzung sämtlicher Technologien verbieten wird die Leistung bei beiden leiden....

Werden manche halt abwarten und eine Generation überspringen.


----------



## Two-Face (10. November 2009)

Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> Ich denke Nvidia fühlt sich etwas übermächtig mit dem Fermi-Chip vielleicht ist der so ein bringer das der 30% schneller ist sonst würden die sich nicht so aufspielen und so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.



Bloß 30%? Als was?


----------



## DaStash (10. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, nicht ganz, Crossfire funktioniert nicht auf Mainboards mit Nvidia-Chipsatz, weil ATI/AMD dies aus Marketinggründen abgelehnt hat - Nvidia hatte damit nichts zu tun.


Stimmt nicht, siehe auch Asrock Mainboards. 
Asrock: Crossfire auf Nvidia-Mainboard möglich - News - CHIP Online

MfG


----------



## El Wahno (10. November 2009)

Hier die Originalmeldung für alle die des Englischen mächtig sind:

Report: NVIDIA Plans to Block Lucid’s Hydra Chip - Expreview.com

Knappe deutsche Übersetzung hier:

Nvidia geht gegen Lucid Hydra Chip vor : PCMasters

Am interessantesten ist aber wohl noch dieser Artikel mit aktuellen Änderungen und einer Stellungnahme von Lucid:

Overclock3D.Net :: News :: Nvidia Quash MSI's Lucid powered 'Big Bang' Board

Wahrscheinlich werden wir also erst im Januar erfahren wie die Geschichte wirklich ausgeht


----------



## DaStash (10. November 2009)

Na bitte, da sind ja dann die gewünschten Fakten. Also nichts mit Chip defekt. 

MfG


----------



## Sularko (10. November 2009)

Ich kann NV da auch verstehen. Schließlich verdinen Sie mit SLI Lizenzen auch Geld, und das sicher auch nicht wenig.
Für den Verbraucher ist das natürlich mist.


----------



## Two-Face (10. November 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, siehe auch Asrock Mainboards.
> Asrock: Crossfire auf Nvidia-Mainboard möglich - News - CHIP Online
> 
> MfG



Ich hab dies so mitbekommen, dass ATI CrossFire-Betrieb auf nForce-Mainboards unterbindet.
Wikipedia is derselben Ansicht:ATI Crossfire ? Wikipedia


----------



## DaStash (10. November 2009)

Es gibt immer die Ausnahmen die die Regel bestätigen. 

MfG


----------



## INU.ID (10. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Mitleid kriegt man umsonst, Neid muss man sich erarbeiten. Hab wohl die richtige Firma gewählt


Es heißt übrigens _geschenkt_ und nicht _umsonst_. Und wo du im Bezug auf Nvidia Neid erkennen kannst ist für mich leider nicht ersichtlich. Wo ich dir allerdings zustimmen muß, es handelt sich bisher lediglich um Gerüchte. Doch mußt selbst du zugeben, das aufgrund der Ereignisse in der Vergangenheit es nicht verwunderlich wäre sollten sich die Gerüchte als wahr herausstellen.


> *Laut Aussage Nvidias* ist* SLI nur auf Nvidia Hardware* zulässig, und man würde den Treibersupport für das Board fallenlassen, beziehungsweise durch Hardwareerkennung ganz ausschließen, wenn man MSI nicht davon abbringen könne, *Hydra Chips *zu verbauen.


Quelle. Nvidia geht gegen Lucid Hydra Chip vor : PCMasters

Aber wie so oft wird man sich derartiges wohl einfach aus den Fingern gesaugt haben.

Weitermachen
*
*


----------



## frEnzy (10. November 2009)

Ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben, kann ich Nvidias Schritt, sodenn er denn getan wurde, gut nachvollziehen. Schließlich verdient Nvidia an den SLI-Lizenzen wahrscheinlich Geld und wenn nun eine Firma daherkommt, und denen ihren Markt streitig machen will, dann hat Nvidia jedes Recht der Welt, es denen so schwer wie möglich zu machen. Oder übersehe ich da was relevantes?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. November 2009)

Es war irgendwie schon klar, dass Nvidia den Chip blockt. Die von Lucid hätten evtl vorher fragen sollen, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht, sowas zu entwickeln.
Ich frage mich allerdings generell, wie das in Spielen klappen soll, wenn man eine Nvidia mit einer AMDTI Graka kombinieren möchte. Insbesondere, wenn beide eine völlig unterschiedliche Leistung haben, die Algorithmen für AA unterschiedlich sind und generell das ganze Bild von jeder Karte minimal anders berechnet wird. Das Bild dürfte doch dann ziemlich flimmern, oder?


----------



## Bucklew (10. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Bloß 30%? Als was?


Vielleicht als die Hemlock-Karten? 



frEnzy schrieb:


> Oder übersehe ich da was relevantes?


Du übersiehst z.B., das ja noch gar nicht gesagt ist, ob ATI-Karten in Zukunft damit funktionieren. Auch die verdienen ja an ihrer Crossfirelizenz und haben daher nForce-Chipsätze und auch Intel-Chipsätze ohne Lizenz gebannt.



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich frage mich allerdings generell, wie das in Spielen klappen soll, wenn man eine Nvidia mit einer AMDTI Graka kombinieren möchte. Insbesondere, wenn beide eine völlig unterschiedliche Leistung haben, die Algorithmen für AA unterschiedlich sind und generell das ganze Bild von jeder Karte minimal anders berechnet wird. Das Bild dürfte doch dann ziemlich flimmern, oder?


Das Ding will die Quadratur des Kreises machen und auch ich halte das eher für fragwürdig. Vorallem wo >90% der Grafiktreiber entsprechende Kniffe und Tricks sind, um Spiele schneller oder auch bugfreier zu machen. Wie man das mit verschiedenen Herstellern mischen will, ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein Rätsel.


----------



## DarkMo (10. November 2009)

also was die stärke und fähigkeiten angeht, würde ich einfach beide auf das niveau der schlechteren setzen. bzw kleinster gemeinsamer nenner ^^ aber selbst dann gibts sicher noch genug unterschiede in den bildern. bei gf soll ja die kantenglättung hübscher sein und weniger texturflimmern, bei ati solln die farben kräftiger sein... also wenns so is, dann würde man den life vergleich sicher a) schnell sehn können und b) noch schneller hassen xD


----------



## Reigenspieler (10. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Tut mir leid deine (oder eure?) Freude darauf, endlich mal wieder richtig schön ungestört über die Hassfirma herzuziehen, mit etwas Sachlichkeit so dermaßen abgedämpft zu haben
> 
> Fakt ist, es gibt keine Fakten. Außer ein paar Gerüchten, ein paar Experten an den üblichen Stellen, die es schaffen das ganze zu einem Elefanten aufzublasen und überhaupt keinen Hauch von Sachlichkeit haben. Aber wie heißt es doch so schön? Mitleid kriegt man umsonst, Neid muss man sich erarbeiten. Hab wohl die richtige Firma gewählt
> 
> Das du jetzt natürlich nichts außer der Fanboy-Keule schwingen kannst wundert mich überhaupt nicht. Kennt man ja hier schon im Forum, wenn man was Für Nvidia oder Intel sagt (oder gar - NOCH SCHLIMMER! - was gegen AMD/ATI) und das ganze sogar noch stimmt und sachlich fundiert ist, dann kommt sofort die Fanboy-Keule, weil die Argumente und Fakten fehlen. Blöd nur, dass diese Keule zwei Posts weiter meist den Austeiler selbst trifft



Du hast schon recht, bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt, aber gespiegelt machst du das Gleiche.
Edit: Bis auf das Neid bla bla, das ist Schwachsinn.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (10. November 2009)

Selbst wenn der Fermi 30% schneller als der RV 870 sein sollte, wird er mindestens doppelt so teuer sein. Die HD 5800er Karten kosten doch im Moment nur so viel, weil sie außer Konkurenz sind. Wenn Nvidia den Fermi auf den Markt bringt, fallen die Preise enorm. Ich denke Amd hat sich da einen sehr großen Spielraum gelassen, so dass sie selbst wenn die Karten 250€ oder weniger kosten, keinen Verlust machen werden. Außerdem kommt schon nächsten Herbst eine weitere Generation von Amd. 
Nvidia sollte den Hydra-Chip nicht blockieren, Amd tut es schließlich auch nicht. Soviel zu good and evil.


----------



## DaStash (11. November 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Selbst wenn der Fermi 30% schneller als der RV 870 sein sollte, wird er mindestens doppelt so teuer sein. Die HD 5800er Karten kosten doch im Moment nur so viel, weil sie außer Konkurenz sind.


 Ich denke eher das es an der schlechten Verfügbarkeit liegt. Am Anfang bei noch guter Verfügbarkeit hatte man ja schon den schnellen Preisverfall beobachten können.


> Wenn Nvidia den Fermi auf den Markt bringt, fallen die Preise enorm. Ich denke Amd hat sich da einen sehr großen Spielraum gelassen, so dass sie selbst wenn die Karten 250€ oder weniger kosten, keinen Verlust machen werden. Außerdem kommt schon nächsten Herbst eine weitere Generation von Amd.
> Nvidia sollte den Hydra-Chip nicht blockieren, Amd tut es schließlich auch nicht. Soviel zu good and evil.


Viel interessanter finde ich das NVIDIA sich so über den Larrabee von Intel aufregt und diesen denunziert und sie selber bauen eine Vergleichbare Karte. 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt was die nahe Zukunft bringt. Ich denke AMD ist gut aufgestellt. Es hängt jetzt quasi davon ab wann die neue Nvidia Karte released wird, wieviel sie Kosten wird, welche Leistung sie mitbringt und wie es mit der Verfügbarkeit aussieht. Diese ganze offenen Fragen, es wurde ja schliesslich noch nicht ein Punkt davon aufgeklärt und das so kurz, wenn es denn überhaupt stimmt, vor release, sind alles andere als unriskant. 
Schaun wir mal. 

MfG


----------



## STER187 (11. November 2009)

fühle mich persönlich einfach angepisst von NV 

verhindern sämtliche Zusammenarbeiten mit jedem und allem..

große mögliche Fortschritte werden mit der kapitalistischen Denkweise zu Nichte gemacht.. 

warum? keine Ahnung... ATI ist anscheinend sehr offen für alles..dieses WARUM ist leicht zu beantworten:

UM MIT ZUSAMMENARBEIT DEN USERN DAS BESTMÖGLICHSTE ZU BIETEN!

mag NV mit den neuen 300er ein Leistungsmonster bringen.. mir ehrlichgesagt egal, da ich nichts von jemanden kaufe der mich nach Strich und Faden verarscht.

NV=Egoisten bzw. Kapitalisten

mfg
STER187


----------



## frEnzy (11. November 2009)

Das NV ein kapitalistisches Unternehmen ist, kannst du denen aber in einer (zumeist) kapitalistisch geprägten Welt nicht vorwerfen  Außerdem ist ja noch gar nicht gesagt, das ATI nicht auch das gleiche vor hat zu tun.

Ich verstehe vor allem nicht, was einem der Chip für Vorteile bringen soll. Es gibt bereits Mainboards, die sowohl SLI als auch Crossfire anbieten. Da hat der Chip also schon mal keinen Vorteil. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, warum man verschiedene Karten mit unterschiedlichen optischen Ergebnissen in unterschiedlichen Leistungsregionen von verschiedenen Herstellern zusammen arbeiten lassen will, wenn man das "gleiche" Ergebnis doch schon jetzt haben kann.

Die einzigen zwei Vorteile des Chips, die mir spontan einfallen, sind

a) die Möglichkeit evtl. Mikroruckler zu eleminieren und/oder
b) Nvidia und ATI etwas unter Druck zu setzen, damit die ihre Preise senken bzw. die Technik verbessern.

Punkt a) wird vielleicht sogar der Fall sein aber Punkt b) umgeht Nvidia ja angeblich bereits. Also: Wo wäre der echte Vorteil, weswegen es sich lohnen würde, sich aufzuregen?


----------



## DaStash (11. November 2009)

Inwiefern soll denn solch ein Chip Microruckler elemenieren?

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (11. November 2009)

Hieß es doch mal... weil die Grafikkarten immer am gleichen Bild rendern, welches sie sich aufteilen und nicht an zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Frames. Oder nicht?


----------



## Reigenspieler (11. November 2009)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Hieß es doch mal... weil die Grafikkarten immer am gleichen Bild rendern, welches sie sich aufteilen und nicht an zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Frames. Oder nicht?


Ja, das wurde mal von dem Chip behauptet.


----------



## klefreak (11. November 2009)

frEnzy schrieb:


> ...
> Ich verstehe vor allem nicht, was einem der Chip für Vorteile bringen soll. Es gibt bereits Mainboards, die sowohl SLI als auch Crossfire anbieten. Da hat der Chip also schon mal keinen Vorteil. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, warum man verschiedene Karten mit unterschiedlichen optischen Ergebnissen in unterschiedlichen Leistungsregionen von verschiedenen Herstellern zusammen arbeiten lassen will, wenn man das "gleiche" Ergebnis doch schon jetzt haben kann.
> 
> Die einzigen zwei Vorteile des Chips, die mir spontan einfallen, sind
> ...



PC Perspective - Lucid HYDRA 200 Multi-GPU Technology Performance Preview
englischer Test mit einem Test-board...

--> quasi SLI/CF mit allen karten/jeglicher kombination und das fast treiberunabhängig..
also ohne der notwenigkeit dass nvidia oder amd die treiber an games anpasst...

asu dem verlinkten Test wird auch ersichtlich, dass natürlich nicht alle kombinationen sinn ergeben jedoch kann man bei vorhandener Karte herstellerunabhängig upgraden und sich die leistungsbeste option (sli/cf/hydra) aktivieren...

mfg


----------



## Bucklew (11. November 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=815&type=expert&pid=1--> quasi SLI/CF mit allen karten/jeglicher kombination und das fast treiberunabhängig..
> also ohne der notwenigkeit dass nvidia oder amd die treiber an games anpasst...


Dafür ist man vom Hydratreiber abhängig, wer weiß wie lange es die Firma überhaupt gibt?

Und der Testbericht zeigt, dass Mischbestückungen mit GPUs unterschiedlicher Hersteller aber auch unterschiedlicher GPUs zwar nen nettes Spielzeug ist, performancemäßig aber nicht gerade der Weisheit letzter Schluß.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (11. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Dafür ist man vom Hydratreiber abhängig, wer weiß wie lange es die Firma überhaupt gibt?



Manchmal kann einem deine Negativ-Haltung gegenüber allen Herstellern, die dir nich passen, auch nerven. Wer sagt dir, dass die nich von Intel aufgekauft werden und am Ende länger als Nvidia existieren?


----------



## Bucklew (11. November 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Manchmal kann einem deine Negativ-Haltung gegenüber allen Herstellern, die dir nich passen, auch nerven. Wer sagt dir, dass die nich von Intel aufgekauft werden und am Ende länger als Nvidia existieren?


Sind doch bereits von Intel gekauft, oder nicht? Dennoch seh ich den Sinn nicht, zwei ATI bzw Nvidiakarten sind billiger (spätestens wenn man den Aufpreis für ein Hyrda-Mainboard einrechnet) und der Performanceboost ist defakto nicht vorhanden. Und Mischbestückung ist nen nettes Spielzeug, aber mehr auch net.


----------



## Rollora (11. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Sind doch bereits von Intel gekauft, oder nicht? Dennoch seh ich den Sinn nicht, zwei ATI bzw Nvidiakarten sind billiger (spätestens wenn man den Aufpreis für ein Hyrda-Mainboard einrechnet) und der Performanceboost ist defakto nicht vorhanden. Und Mischbestückung ist nen nettes Spielzeug, aber mehr auch net.


hab nen SLI fähiges MB aber  Karten verschiedener Hersteller, könnte ich die Kombinieren wäre das cool. Die Vorteile aus jeder Karte zu ziehen haben schon was für sich...
Wenn der Hydra in Zukunft auf jedem etwas besseren Mainboard verbaut werden würde, wäre das schon cool, würd ich mir sofort holen. Da geben sich viele Interessante Kombinationen und Möglichkeiten draus

weiß nicht obs schon gepostet wurde, aber hier ist ein erster kleiner Test mit resultaten. Sieht sehr interessant aus:

http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=815


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (11. November 2009)

Rollora schrieb:


> hab nen SLI fähiges MB aber  Karten verschiedener Hersteller, könnte ich die Kombinieren wäre das cool. Die Vorteile aus jeder Karte zu ziehen haben schon was für sich...
> Wenn der Hydra in Zukunft auf jedem etwas besseren Mainboard verbaut werden würde, wäre das schon cool, würd ich mir sofort holen. Da geben sich viele Interessante Kombinationen und Möglichkeiten draus
> 
> weiß nicht obs schon gepostet wurde, aber hier ist ein erster kleiner Test mit resultaten. Sieht sehr interessant aus:
> ...



Interessant wäre auch, wenn man den Chip irgendwie mittels PCIe-Karte nachrüsten könnte. Es wäre einfach mal ein lustiges Experiment, damit herumzuspielen. ^^


----------



## Bucklew (11. November 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Interessant wäre auch, wenn man den Chip irgendwie mittels PCIe-Karte nachrüsten könnte. Es wäre einfach mal ein lustiges Experiment, damit herumzuspielen. ^^


Geht nur mit externem Gehäuse (die Grafikkarten müssen HINTER dem hyrda-chip sein) und damit viel zu teuer. Wenn du das ganze willste, kannste dir das gern bei Nvidia kaufen, kostet allerdings ~10.000€


----------



## frEnzy (12. November 2009)

Treiberabhängigkeit ist nur ein Problem. Das existiert zwar in änlicher Form auch bei ATi/Nvidia aber bei den Firmen ist es wenigstens recht sicher, dass die noch recht lange am Markt sein werden. Bei Lucid steht das noch sehr in den Sternen.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall mal gespannt, was die Tests mit fertiger Hardware sagen. Evtl. ist das ja wirklich der Knüller


----------



## Bucklew (12. November 2009)

sehr interessant:

Is Lucid's Hydra 200 really ready, or are they pulling a "Fermi Mock Up"? - Bright Side Of News*


----------



## frEnzy (12. November 2009)

Wahrscheinlich liegt die Wahrheit mal wieder irgendwo in der Mitte. Auf der einen Seite laufen die Treiber noch nicht rund (evtl. weil Nvidia und/oder ATI ihnen Steine in den Weg legen) und auf der anderen Seite wird versucht, entsprechende Hardware "zu unterdrücken". Wir werden wohl nie erfahren, was wirklich passiert ist.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (16. November 2009)

In einem Statement auf The Tech Report hat der MSI Produktmanager geäußert, dass nVidia nichts mit der Verzögerung des Hydrachips zu schaffen hat. Das ist doch mal was.



> We want to be clear that the reason for the delay has to do with software, and not external pressure from others. NVIDIA did not delay or impede the production of Fuzion in any way.


*** says it didn't, won't block Lucid's Hydra - The Tech Report[/url]


----------



## Bucklew (16. November 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> In einem Statement auf The Tech Report hat der MSI Produktmanager geäußert, dass nVidia nichts mit der Verzögerung des Hydrachips zu schaffen hat. Das ist doch mal was.


Als ob das irgendeinen Fanatiker interessieren würde


----------



## frEnzy (19. November 2009)

Es gibt ein paar Neuigkeiten zum Hydra-Chip. So wie es scheint, ist die Auswahl der Spiele, die beschleunigt werden können, doch sehr eingeschränkt. Zumindest zunächst einmal.

Jedes Spiel muss wohl expliziet sowas wie ein eigenes "Profil" im Treiber bekommen. Zumindest scheint das so, da nicht per se ALLE Spiele unterstützt werden sondern nur ein paar wenige. Auf den ersten Blick scheint die Liste gar nicht mal so kurz zu sein aber ich vermute, dass wesentlich mehr Spiele von SLI und Crossfire unterstützt werden.

Wenn man sich die Liste der Spiele anschaut, die im Mixed-Mode (ATI+Nvidia) unterstützt werden, kann man das fast an einer Hand abzählen. Wenn sich diese Informationen so als richtig herausstellen, dann ist das doch ein mehr als enttäuschendes Ergebnis, finde ich.

Quelle: Neue Details zum ?Hydra?-Mainboard von MSI - 19.11.2009 - ComputerBase


----------



## Bucklew (19. November 2009)

Das war zu erwarten, Hydra steht und fällt genauso mit dem Treibersupport wie SLI und Crossfire.

Da weder die Mischung der Hersteller noch der GPUs wirklich gut funktioniert, kann man sich im Endeffekt auch ganz normales SLI/Crossfire kaufen. Außer natürlich die Microruckler verschwinden, aber dieser Beweis steht ja noch aus.


----------

